# Xenesthis spec "blue"



## Steve (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

Xenesthis spec "blue" male and female adult 

enjoy,
Steffen


----------



## Sheri (Apr 14, 2005)

Now... this is a species that is different from the Xenesthis sp. white?

Or is the general consenus that they are the same but some were dubbed "blue"?


----------



## Grimlock (Apr 14, 2005)

Awesome T.  Loving the markings and colors!


----------



## tarcan (Apr 14, 2005)

different species... nice pics Steffen!


----------



## Sheri (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok, I shall then add it to the want list.

Hint hint martin.


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 14, 2005)

there are no words to describe that T. so i respond with this :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Martin H. (Apr 14, 2005)

nice pix and species!



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Now... this is a species that is different from the Xenesthis sp. white?
> 
> Or is the general consenus that they are the same but some were dubbed "blue"?


...even it is hard for me to resist =;-) I think I better keep my mouth shut on this topic... 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## metallica (Apr 14, 2005)

go find a id me thread and put some popcorn in your mouth Martin


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Apr 14, 2005)

*Xenesthis blue...*

I don't get jealous very often but...
The drool cloth has been put on my keypad...
WOW!!! I thought my Immanis was pretty!
Do you know the full Latin on her?
Absolutley gorgeous!!  :drool:


----------



## Sheri (Apr 14, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> nice pix and species!
> 
> ...even it is hard for me to resist =;-) I think I better keep my mouth shut on this topic...
> 
> ...



Well, you can't blame a girl for trying, right?


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

*Xenesthis Blue...*

I have been keeping T's for many moons but this one slays me!
I have seen photos of Xenesthis sp. (white) but never blue like this one.
This is going to be THE one I will dream about...
Almost speechless. Pure WOW!!!  :drool:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 15, 2005)

I have never seen any for sale anywhere. How and where do you get these things? Also,,what kind of price tag do they hold on average?


----------



## manville (Apr 16, 2005)

thats one very very nice tarantula..


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Apr 16, 2005)

Very nice T


----------



## koldaar (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, that's a sweet looking T!!! Definitely #1 on the wish list!


----------



## jbrd (Apr 16, 2005)

wow nice lookin T! i am goona look into this one and see about the taking care of one and seein about gettin one


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a few images of my own.

_Xenesthis sp. "Blue"_






_Xenesthis sp. "Blue"_






_Xenesthis sp. "Blue"_






_Xenesthis sp. "Blue"_







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Jimakne Cricket (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice!!! 
When does the blue start showing?


----------



## strongboy4 (Jul 10, 2007)

*X. sp. blue*

Hy! Beautiful pics.
The blue will come with one of the next molts....
regards  Dietmar


----------



## strongboy4 (Jul 13, 2008)

*1 year later*

1 year later she´s got to be a beautiful girl....
take care
Didi


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Didi,

How are you? Nice one, is she adult?

Best Regards,
Steffen


----------



## strongboy4 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hey Steffen!*

Hey Steffen!
I´m fine. And you?
She´s maybe adult or sub. 
But my P. met and balfi both need a sexy boy for a hot night....  
take care
Didi


----------



## aluras (Jul 13, 2008)

effing wow, beautiful.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice Didi 
I just got a little guy myself. Can't wait til it grows up a bit.


----------

